# Ariens... my $2,000 mistake!



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Had about 8" of snow in the past 24-36 hours... waited for it to end and got the orange POS out this evening. 

I am very disappointed with this new machine so my rant will come across as quite cynical.

The auto-steer is a joke. Any slight infraction on the ground (such as a compacted clump of snow from a car driving over and packing down) will kick the snowblower to turn towards the resistance side presented by the snow clump... this thing will not track straight and takes some man-handling to get it back to where one needs it to clear. 

The auto-steer seems to go into effect at the faster gear speeds because at the top of my driveway on packed powder at the end of a clearing run, it seems relatively easy to pivot around in order line up for the opposite cut-clear back down. In trying to attempt this same maneuver in a slower speed it takes much more effort... consequently, the slower speed DOES allow the snowblower to track straighter in the same circumstances as alluded to in the beginning of my rant, but it is not efficient to be in the slower speeds on normal clearing path runs. Bottom line: auto-turn seems to work great even when you don;t want it at faster speeds but not at the slower speeds. But who wants to be in the slower speeds when one wants it to track straight on a normal clearing path in the fasted speed?. 

The track gripping ability is truly a joke! I guesstimate that I need traction for about 35-40% of my driveway. My previous wheeled snowblower required chains for a good part of that portion with about 5% really needing my push-effort to get the job done. I based my purchase of a track model on this last 5%. The Ariens cannot handle it. Very disappointing. It is not some vicious angle, but rather steep in one section about 5 feet wide, ten feet long. The stack slips even on packed powder. I thought the extra weight of a larger engine would help the tracks in the aspect of this one particular area. At least with my wheeled model I could push it as needed to help it up. In these areas, the Ariens sits and spins until the tracks grind down to clean surface to then lurch forward to repeat that ritual again... about 18-24 inches at a time (or roughly the length of the bottom track surface. 

I never expected this poor performance from a supposedly top manufacturer with tracks. I would have been better getting a cheaper mass produced model with the thinnest tires and v-bar chains.

Oh... and a as punctuation to this rant: the headlamp is an absolute JOKE! It shines nowhere near the surface, but I can see the overhead powerline pretty darn good.

Rant over... but the brandy is not toning down my cynicism and disappointment. I feel that I did get the best deal for my money. I do not recommend Ariens and for those thinking they need a track model.... look good and hard and truly analyze if you need it... I get dumps of snow and have steep condition where I thought it would work.. think again.

OK.. rant really over because my glass is empty.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

So.. Do you think another tracked machine would work better? perhaps a Honda? or is a tracked machine just not the right type of machine for your needs?


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

That's a good question. Perhaps I was expecting too much from a track machine regardless of brand so I do not know if a Honda would work or not. I was seriously considering a Honda track model but opted for the Ariens. 

If the Honda would track better in a straight line, even if hitting a packed clump of snow clod, then that would be a big plus compared to what I am experiencing. I thought that the auto track would not be suspect to turn so easily from a minor impingement such as, uhm, snow.

I have a gravel driveway so those clumps of snow have a cold rough surface on which to adhere, but one would think that a big engine track model would cut through it rather than cause it to distract its course of direction. I have to manhandle it to keep in on course. Never expected that!

It seems to work fine... at sloooow speed though.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Is it adjustable...? I dunno... Ariens own site only has one review, and that's a 3/5 stars.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't have enough experience with tracked machines other than the use of 1 2007ish era Honda HS model and I did not like it at all, too difficult to maneuver even when chugging along, it wanted to go off to one side, but in all fairness I only used it twice and then parked it in the church shed and pulled out the old JD TRS27 instead and was very happy to be using a wheeled machine again. That being said, maybe some more people with tracked machines can chime in.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

d3500ram said:


> the headlamp is an absolute JOKE! It shines nowhere near the surface, but I can see the overhead powerline pretty darn good.



I have yet to use mine (same model as d3500ram) to blow snow but can attest to the fact that Ariens really needs to redesign their headlight placement. Even a simple shroud/bezel to go over the existing headlight would be a vast improvement. It would help to get the light out of the operator's eyes. Perhaps coating the inside of said shroud with a semi-reflective (or completely reflective) coating would help redirect the light forward even more. And something that simple could be easily retrofitted to many existing models and not be terribly expensive for Ariens to make right with their droves of loyal customers.


Sorry to hear you're as disappointed as you are, d3500ram.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes the light is terrible. The taller you are the more it blinds you. I fixed both of mine with black paint. Then I added leds. Much better.

I had the tracking issue with my wheeled models and made rolling skids for it. Now it rolls down the drive way. No matter what it hits on the skids it just rides over it.

I never used a tracked machine so I can't help you further.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

put the plastic skids on it. they work for autosteer issues


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Return it to the dealer and lf they take back buy a toro oxe with power steering. If they don't try the plastic skids. It sucks when you buy something that doesn't work as it should I know as I'm sitting on a $6000. Snowplow that I hate


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Dram, would it be OK to say what model Ariens you purchased so we can understand the complaints/concerns?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

GoBlowSnow said:


> I don't have enough experience with tracked machines other than the use of 1 2007ish era Honda HS model and I did not like it at all, too difficult to maneuver even when chugging along, it wanted to go off to one side, but in all fairness I only used it twice and then parked it in the church shed and pulled out the old JD TRS27 instead and was very happy to be using a wheeled machine again. That being said, maybe some more people with tracked machines can chime in.


sounds like adjustments are needed. when my Honda tracks to one side or another , either the tracks , or skid shoes need to be readjusted.

and the light lighting up the power lines.

maybe that needs an adjustment as well.lain:


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I’m sorry to hear about your issues with the ariens. Nothing worse then buyers remorse from a high dollar item.

Unfortunately Your not the first person on here to complain about an ariens track snowblower. I wonder if the new Rapidtrack machines remedy these deficiencies. $3000 though...

My only experience with my Track honda is on a paved driveway with Barely an incline. My backyard which I snowblow for my dog and for access to my shed and wood pile is a hill. Tracks are an absolute asset for my yard. 

Tracks do have a personality of their own. My driveway is pretty worn out and has lots of irregularities and I had my issues with how the machine hooked up, wandered, and slipped. In my case upgrading to poly skids solved my issues. So it might be worth a shot. 

Maybe discuss this with your dealer, see if they would be willing to accept an exchange. I doubt they will give you too much trouble if at the end of the day your are buying a snowblower from them.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I was going to mention that adjustments are probably needed. I read about Ariens mentioning that the bucket needs to be 1/8" off the ground when adjusting the skid shoes possibly by using a yard stick? 

Too bad you are having problems and now you have a bad taste in your mouth. 



orangputeh said:


> sounds like adjustments are needed. when my Honda tracks to one side or another , either the tracks , or skid shoes need to be readjusted.
> 
> and the light lighting up the power lines.
> 
> maybe that needs an adjustment as well.lain:


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The Ariens track and resulting bucket position can be adjusted from the operator's position to change the weight on the bucket. It sounds like your machine is adjusted to put full weight on the bucket which reduces traction a little and angles the headlight upward. There are two other adjustments, one which levels out the machine (like a wheeled model) and one that lifts the bucket up off the ground.

Have you tried changing the track/bucket positions to see if this helps resolve your problems? It has been documented that extra weight on the bucket causes problems with the Auto-Turn, so Ariens altered the balance of some models to alleviate this. Plastic skid shoes from Ariens also helps improve Auto-Turn performance. 

Good luck.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

69ariens said:


> Snowplow that I hate


Should have gotten the Fisher, huh?


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for the replies... I appreciate the constructive criticism and I was perhaps a little harsh in my rant last night. I do not believe I can return it, I got it from SBD and the folks there are good folks with whom to deal. If they do have a return policy it most likely would be on my dime. 

I went out this morning to just "drive" it around and get the feel for it. It still reacts the same as I describe. Here is how I have it set up: The stock metal skids are at the tallest height, that is- maximum spacing between the ground and the bottom of the scraping surface of the auger housing. I set the operator adjustable auger housing to the lowest position. I only raise it to go over the apron at the driveway-to-road transition. 

I set the skids as described because I have a gravel driveway and for the first few snow dumps I keep it in this position to build up a hard snow pack base that will generally last for the next 4 months or so. During the course of the winter I might change the skid height setting to minimize the gap.

By setting the skids as I describe and lowering the auger housing down into normal operating position, it places the majority of weight perhaps too forward and when a skid catches a hindrance it then tends to pivot around that point. I would think however, that the majority of the chassis weight would still be in the direction of natural force such that it is placed on the skids rather than in a "lurch-forward" position- I would think that the auger housing would sort of "float" in front of the treads, chassis and motor to collect snow and do its job. I am thinking that it is not balanced to operate this way and any downward downwards force is transmitted to the skids which causies them to bear down and thus engaging the auto-turn feature...especially at the faster speeds.

As I mentioned, the pivot turning to do a 180 on packed snow in the faster speeds works well whereas more effort is required to do this same action at the slower speeds, ergo, straight tracking is quite well at the slower speeds but very inefficient. 

After taking a break and getting some lunch and coffee I might go out and try lowering the skids (raising them relative to the housing) to minimize that gap... but I really do not want to scrape down to gravel. I truly wish that I had at least a road base driveway, but if that were the case I 'prolly would not need a track model. I feel like I am in a catch 22 of sorts.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I regards to the headlight, you used to be able to call Ariens and complain and they would send you (no charge) an adhesive “visor” or “light deflector” to stick on the light to keep the light out of your eyes.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

CO Snow said:


> I regards to the headlight, you used to be able to call Ariens and complain and they would send you (no charge) an adhesive “visor” or “light deflector” to stick on the light to keep the light out of your eyes.


Ariens used to do that on their older models people have been complaining about the lights for years. I personally have no issue with it on my current unit. Prior to 2014 (some may consider this a 2015 model) Ariens did not have a tinted top lens portion and on a case by case basis if you complained about the light shining in your eyes they would send you a black sticker to put on the top of the halogen lens to prevent the shining. 

In 2014 they added a tinted top portion to the lens it's actually a darker portion of the lens itself to prevent this issue. I have asked Ariens why they don't use LED lights on their machines. They said they have considered using LED's but their engineers prefer halogen lights because a property of halogen lights is that they generate a lot of heat and will melt the snow off and keep the light free of snow obstruction. Whether this is a cost cutting measure I don't know.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> sounds like adjustments are needed. when my Honda tracks to one side or another , either the tracks , or skid shoes need to be readjusted.
> 
> and the light lighting up the power lines.
> 
> maybe that needs an adjustment as well.lain:


I think you are right, probably needs adjustment. It's in the shop now getting fixed as it blew a fluid line or bushing and puked the fluid all over the place. Once they get it back to that building, I'll give it some more look over and post about it on the Honda forum. Thanks


----------



## jfl (Dec 20, 2016)

Cardo111 said:


> Ariens used to do that on their older models people have been complaining about the lights for years. I personally have no issue with it on my current unit. Prior to 2014 (some may consider this a 2015 model) Ariens did not have a tinted top lens portion and on a case by case basis if you complained about the light shining in your eyes they would send you a black sticker to put on the top of the halogen lens to prevent the shining.
> 
> In 2014 they added a tinted top portion to the lens it's actually a darker portion of the lens itself to prevent this issue. I have asked Ariens why they don't use LED lights on their machines. They said they have considered using LED's but their engineers prefer halogen lights because a property of halogen lights is that they generate a lot of heat and will melt the snow off and keep the light free of snow obstruction. Whether this is a cost cutting measure I don't know.


I recently got a Pro 28 wheeled and am (so far) very happy with it. Was worried about the auto turn on a gravel driveway, but I'm finding the handling to be great (compared to my Toro Powermax 928 which is a lighter machine but doesn't handle as well and hasn't been reliable in cold weather). I will say that the worst thing about the Ariens is the light. Can't they put something decent on a $2200+ machine? It doesn't light up anything (it's feeble and the chute is in the way). It definitely does shines in your eyes though. I'm going to check with the dealer about that visor. BTW- I also own an Ariens compact 24 and the light seems better on that for some reason.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

don't be surprised if the dealer doesn't know anything about that label you put on the light to block out light from shining in your eyes. Most folks have to go to Ariens directly.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I think this sounds like another lesson in buying over the internet for a complex machine that needs adjustments. The internet is great, I buy a lot of stuff from the internet, but a snowblower isn't one of them. Especially since there isn't typically a big price difference on these. Typically just a tax savings. 

If purchased from a local dealer, the dealer would have gone through all this before the machine was taken home, at least mine did. We went through all the operations and made sure everything was working before I left the lot. Perhaps the issue could have been immediately resolved, or you would have purchased something else.

To bring it to a dealer for warrantee repair, you're not going to get the service you would if you bought it from them, just human nature. Just sayin'. You're just another customer, not a "special class" of customer, regardless of what they tell you.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

If you put a descent pair of skids on the machine it will help immensly. I have the 1332 and it did track OK but nothing compared to when i changed the skids to the big ones from snowblower skids. makes it glide and track straight. also protects your bucket as well.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Cardo111 said:


> They said they have considered using LED's but their engineers prefer halogen lights because a property of halogen lights is that they generate a lot of heat and will melt the snow off and keep the light free of snow obstruction. Whether this is a cost cutting measure I don't know.


I don't think it will be cost cutting, just that they will struggle to build a business case strong enough to justify changing to LEDs. 

As the LED light isn't an optional accessory (which could be priced for and bought only by those customers who want it), the incremental cost of fitting an LED vs halogen goes straight on to the bottom line cost of every unit. So every customer, whether they see value in LED or not, will be paying for it.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

jfl said:


> I recently got a Pro 28 wheeled and am (so far) very happy with it. Was worried about the auto turn on a gravel driveway, but I'm finding the handling to be great (compared to my Toro Powermax 928 which is a lighter machine but doesn't handle as well and hasn't been reliable in cold weather). I will say that the worst thing about the Ariens is the light. Can't they put something decent on a $2200+ machine? It doesn't light up anything (it's feeble and the chute is in the way). It definitely does shines in your eyes though. I'm going to check with the dealer about that visor. BTW- I also own an Ariens compact 24 and the light seems better on that for some reason.


I'm wondering what you will be buying if the choke knob freezes up on your new machine like your last. :grin:


----------



## northframingham (Jan 6, 2018)

Try ARMORskids! it will help with the AutoTurn.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

One reason for Halogen bulbs is that they run hotter and help to reduce snow accumulation on the lens.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Try bringing in a snowblower bought at home depot or internet to your local dealer. If they even agree to look at it, it will sit in the corner for an extended period of time.Most dealers will be loyal to their customers and the people who bought from them will go to the front of the line. There is no advantage of not buying from a dealer except for maybe saving sales tax.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I did a service on a couple year old Ariens that had a differential and turned like a breeze. I tested it by clearing my driveway and I hated it compared to my old straight axle. At every bump it darted left and right.

I would suggest you bring it to a good shop and ask for an adjustment and advice. They may see these things every day and have simple answers for them.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Did the machine you used have an open differential, or did it have Autoturn? 

My Ariens, from 2000, has an open differential, which I like. It goes where you aim it, it does not attempt to keep to actually going straight, it's "dumb". But if I choose, I can spin a knob on the left wheel, and lock the axle together, as if it was solid. 

The recent Autoturn system is different, and does not allow a simple lockout, so far as I know. I just want to be clear on which type you were using.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Now I'm not sure. It was a 921024


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

The 921024 comes up (via Google, not checking manuals from Ariens) as a 24" Deluxe, with Autoturn, rather than the open differential that the earlier Ariens blowers used: 

https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Ariens-921024-Snow-Thrower/p11235.html


----------



## jfl (Dec 20, 2016)

barney said:


> I'm wondering what you will be buying if the choke knob freezes up on your new machine like your last. :grin:


Barney, very amusing! (But please don't give up your day job).


I've been using my Ariens Pro 28 and also my Ariens Compact 24 from two seasons ago when the snow isn't deep enough to justify cranking up the new monster. I can't say enough things about the Pro 28, it's easy machine to handle and always starts right up. Goes right through large snow banks. The only negative so far is the headlight. Same complaint on the Compact 24. Ariens really should improve that. Also had a heck of a time getting out one of the factory installed shear bolts on the Pro 28 when it snapped, but that was probably a fluke.


The Toro 928 came back from the dealer. They're telling me I need to store it inside because it's too cold where I live. Hmmmm. Florida model? Both Ariens always start up on the first pull. And the choke (Barney) on Ariens is a stout knob, unlike the rather flimsy choke lever on the 928. Also, the chute mechanisms on both Ariens (different designs) are all metal and seem impervious to ice. The Toro quick stick is very susceptible to freeze-ups.The Toro, at least mine, just isn't as robust as either Ariens. Too much plastic. I'll keep it as a spare-spare. Chock it up to experience. It seems very happy parked behind the two Ariens.


My original problem with the Compact 24 was simply...ethanol. Since I've gone to Trufuel, absolutely no starting issues.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Wonder what is happening with the OP? His last post was Dec 9th. No snow?? Did he fix his issue?:smiley-confused013:


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

OP here- Just been busy swamped at work but have been following the conversation- thanks for all the replies and suggestions. 

I have not been having a normal snow year and have only used the Ariens 3X thus far this year and while I am getting used to the new machine it is a real bear to keep straight on a path.

I did do the adjustment to the front housing per the video posted- it made no difference. I will be trying the alternate skids as many suggested, jut need to get around to it. 

I am hoping that the new skids will not only help with the autoturn BS but hope it will help the machine to not get hung up. It happens quite often that THE ARIENS GETS STUCK ON LEVEL FRICKEN GROUND SURFACE!!! The skids will get caught on one of the snow mounds (as in the case of a vehicle packing down snow) and the danm front housing will get hung up on it and literally the tracks will just sit and spin on the snow packed level surface. I have to nudge-push the Ariens forward to get past a simple snow mound.

Even if I do get the auto turn to calm down, this snowblower is a big disappointment.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that. Tracks have a good reputation overall for traction, vs wheels (I've never gotten to use them). 

But unfortunately, on something like icy surfaces, you don't have a ton of options for additional traction. For wheels, you can just put chains on, for more grip, without a lot of effort. 

You could look into whether you can stud the tracks. Maybe putting small screws into the tall rubber webs, for instance. But that involves more work, and risks damage to the expensive tracks.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

OP here...

I will say this- The new Ariens sure does throw snow!! Had about 14" yesterday into today and when I can keep the thing on a straight path it really throws snow good! On icy hard pack surface, it is a little easier to control so I hope when I get around to installing aftermarket skids that it will help the wandering... I still have to muscle it but am getting use to it.

I am still rather disappointed in the traction (or lack thereof.) I would have thought that a track blower would do much better than I am experiencing. And that lamp as mentioned is pretty much useless. Last night was the first time in a real world conditions where I did not have the garage spots available and it did very little to illuminate the area.

The positive I can say is it has real good power when I need it and when I can keep it under control.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

d3500ram said:


> OP here...
> 
> I will say this- The new Ariens sure does throw snow!! Had about 14" yesterday into today and when I can keep the thing on a straight path it really throws snow good! On icy hard pack surface, it is a little easier to control so I hope when I get around to installing aftermarket skids that it will help the wandering... I still have to muscle it but am getting use to it.
> 
> ...


 
A friend of mine bought a new Yamaha and kept it in a shed behind his garage. He said on the flat it went well but since his shed was on an upgrade behind his garage he had to push it to put it away on a smooth hard surface. The reason he bought the track version was he had had the problem with tires on his older machine. I told him I use chains on my tires and he replied he never thought of that.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

AL- said:


> A friend of mine bought a new Yamaha and kept it in a shed behind his garage. He said on the flat it went well but since his shed was on an upgrade behind his garage he had to push it to put it away on a smooth hard surface. The reason he bought the track version was he had had the problem with tires on his older machine. I told him I use chains on my tires and he replied he never thought of that.


Why didn't he "drive" it into the shed ?

On the chains - Do you think they turn a wheeled model into a machine that will be comparable to a track machine - without the struggling to turn it ?


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> ....~snip~...
> 
> On the chains - Do you think they turn a wheeled model into a machine that will be comparable to a track machine - without the struggling to turn it ?


Good question! I had chains on my last model and I just assumed that a track model would be at least equal if not surpassing a chain/wheel counterpart with respect to traction. I am really surprised that it does not traverse the snow without bogging down in some locations! In my little experience this winter with the track type, my opinion is and/or advice to those considering a track is to REALLY determine if a track is necessary. If it is close to a wash then I think a chained wheel model is going to be a better option. 

There is a small portion of my clearing area that required chains on my last one; it is because of this small area that I opted for the track on this purchase. I could have easily gone to the chained wheels and suitably cleared my drive way. I am really surprised that it does not traverse the snow without bogging down in some locations!

While I have some apprehension about this track Ariens, there are some other advantages that it has over the wheeled blower that I have not mentioned: I have a decent amount of grass area in the yard where I park a utility trailer and an off-loaded truck camper. I like to keep these areas maintained by clearing snow. The track model allows me to raise the auger housing above the grass about 3" or so and clear the snow without digging into the ground. I could not do this chore as easily with the wheeled type.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Very much appreciated !

Thanks


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm kind of wondering if the tracks and this auto-turn I keep hearing of is just a bad combination. I have a tracked machine myself and I absolutely love it. I used it after we had some major snow fall and while on pavement, it's a royal PITA to maneuver but when you're going across a wet slick surface that has just been cleared of snow, it handles beautifully despite both tracks powered by a solid axle. It's definitely better on the straightaways too. I've wanted to try MTD's "easy-steer" with the tracks but I'm having trouble finding one of those. The Craftsman I have now will do the trick. It's a shame Ariens didn't add a feature to lock up the axle or just turn off the "auto-turn".


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

FlamingSpaghetti said:


> I'm kind of wondering if the tracks and this auto-turn I keep hearing of is just a bad combination. ...~snip~...


 I do not know if it is a bad combination or if I was expecting too much. I was kinda' hoping that this new tracked Ariens would be a lot less effort for my needs. I was hoping that, especially with tracks, that I could just "guide" it in a path and just let it do the clearing. I know that might sound simplistic but I never expected the effort that I need to do to get it to do its job. It is a LOT more than any wheeled model I owned in the past.




FlamingSpaghetti said:


> ...~snip~... It's a shame Ariens didn't add a feature to lock up the axle or just turn off the "auto-turn".


 Copy that!


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

If anyone has a the tracked Ariens that I have been mentioning:

DO NOT GET THIS THING STUCK!

This is not a rant about the machine as I have been mentioning all along. 

Last night, I pushed it further towards the end of a driveway bank to keep clearing snow further. I was able to move forward on top of packed snow from previous clearings that created a "level surface" of sorts where the drive surface drops down. The packed snow supported the machine as it moved forward but it started to bog down in reverse. It started to carve into the packed snow to where it was stuck... only about 8" or so into the chunder but enough where I could not get traction. This machine is heavy and trying to pull it out of a situation is not easy. Tried an old rug under the tracks. Then a couple of 2x10's. I thought about getting my truck to pull it out. I was able to muscle it up after a short rest, but what a lesson on how far to push it where I cannot blame it if it gets stuck.

While I am disappointed with the snowblower, I cannot bark about this one. With any machine one has to know the limits. I learned the extent on this one.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

FlamingSpaghetti said:


> I'm kind of wondering if the tracks and this auto-turn I keep hearing of is just a bad combination. I have a tracked machine myself and I absolutely love it. I used it after we had some major snow fall and while on pavement, it's a royal PITA to maneuver but when you're going across a wet slick surface that has just been cleared of snow, it handles beautifully despite both tracks powered by a solid axle. It's definitely better on the straightaways too. I've wanted to try MTD's "easy-steer" with the tracks but I'm having trouble finding one of those. The Craftsman I have now will do the trick. It's a shame Ariens didn't add a feature to lock up the axle or just turn off the "auto-turn".


 I have the Troy-Bilt Storm Tracker 2890 with the "easy-steer", it works great for me. My driveway is pretty steep, rough brushed concrete. At times though, you do need to muscle it to make a 180 degree turn if the tracks are riding on the bare concrete.


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

d3500ram said:


> I do not know if it is a bad combination or if I was expecting too much. I was kinda' hoping that this new tracked Ariens would be a lot less effort for my needs. I was hoping that, especially with tracks, that I could just "guide" it in a path and just let it do the clearing. I know that might sound simplistic but I never expected the effort that I need to do to get it to do its job. It is a LOT more than any wheeled model I owned in the past.
> 
> 
> Copy that!


For the little that I got to use my aging Craftsman (Murray?), all I had to do was guide the machine. Going straight was a breeze, so much in fact that if I zip-tied the handles down, it probably would have done the whole block. Turning the machine was a little bit more challenging and I can't comment on this a whole lot because of how little I used it but I can say it was a bit more stiff compared to my solid axle MTD with Snow-Hog tires (Which I can easily swing around to face the opposite way on a wet surface). Overall, I was thoroughly impressed at how much traction this machine had compared to my MTD. It felt as if it would just keep on chugging forward and there was not much that would stop it...except maybe a parked car or a very large tree, and even then I'd be hesitant.

With all of this said, I did do the simple test comparing my MTD to my newly acquired Craftsman. If I get good footing, I can hold my MTD in place with the tires spinning, the Craftsman I cannot. I hope to do some further testing on this when the next big one comes. My machines get used a lot during snow storms, almost non-stop so I will certainly report back as soon as I have enough snow to do so.


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

jonnied12 said:


> I have the Troy-Bilt Storm Tracker 2890 with the "easy-steer", it works great for me. My driveway is pretty steep, rough brushed concrete. At times though, you do need to muscle it to make a 180 degree turn if the tracks are riding on the bare concrete.


You have to muscle it even with the easy steer?


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> Why didn't he "drive" it into the shed ?
> 
> On the chains - Do you think they turn a wheeled model into a machine that will be comparable to a track machine - without the struggling to turn it ?


He did drive into his shed after he pushed up the grade.


So far my experience has been good with chains, but then my driveway surface is crush rock.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

FlamingSpaghetti said:


> You have to muscle it even with the easy steer?


 Only when I am down to the bare "very rough brushed" concrete surface. All other times you just pull the trigger and go the direction you want to go, even in the shop.:wink2:


----------

